# Sudden aggressive/scared behavior



## Devon (Jul 10, 2014)

I've had my hedgehog for almost a year now. He is fairly social most of the time. I get him out almost every night and watch TV with him but tonight he got super jumpy and wouldn't stop trying to run around as fast as possible. He even licked/bit my boyfriend's hand and anointed. He also was trying to headbutt me when picking him up. He usually doesn't mind being handled and will settle down shortly after being taken out of his cage. This time he was jumping and hissing more than usual even though there was no sound or movement at all. Then after we watched him for a few minutes, he started laying down on his stomach with his chin out and I've never seen him do that. Then he got up and started scratching himself and rubbing his side against the couch. 

He has had an episode like this once before but we thought it was because he was sitting on concrete and didn't like the feeling of it. The day after he was completely back to normal. This is so not like him at all and it honestly worried me to see him like this. No food, cage, or temp change so I don't know what could be causing this.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Check to make sure he doesn't have a string or hair caught around a food or toe. A hurt hedgie is a grumpy hedgie. Check his sides too since he was itching for a broken or ingrown quill or a sore. A change in behavior is definitely worth a good look over. 

That's all I can think of, hope that helps.


----------

